
Spy agency "accidentally" shared Canadians’ data with allies for years - dmix
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/spy-agency-accidentally-shared-canadians-data-with-allies-for-years/article30243491/?utm_medium=Newsletter&utm_source=Morning%20News%20Update&utm_type=text&utm_content=MorningNewsUpdate&utm_campaign=136007587
======
walrus01
"accidentally" \- please... Most Canadians don't even know it exists or what
it does, but the CSE is Canada's version of the NSA. It is the five eyes
partner. The origin of the CSE and its SIGINT role in siphoning up everything
it can is directly related to the post-WW2 creation of the five eyes agreement
/ UKUSA and collaboration between English language nations' SIGINT apparatus.

